# pain & no period following cancelled icsi



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

hi guys,
i had icsi cancelled dueto POR 3 weeks ago. bled for a day last week but as yet no period has come though im usually v. regular. (28 days)
Also having quite bad lower back pain & pelvic pain not usual PMT cramps. Anyone know if this is normal? Think i might pop to gp but dont want to waste his time. He cab be a bit narky!
thanks


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Hi Maria

I`m not sure what would be normal for you at this stage   if you can i would phone your clinic and see what they think


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

back pain gone thank goodness. Contatcted clinic they think my cycles just a bit off kilter & should just wait to see when my next period arrives. booked in for icsi again in jan so heres hoping it regulates itself!

Thanx


----------

